
Turn Your Computer into Personal Cloud Storage Device - basefolder
https://www.basefolder.com/index.php/features/
======
Gys
Open Source ? Or what is the revenue model ?

'File size is no more a concern. Enjoy as much file storage space as is free
on your home/office PC' Thats exactly the same problem I have with for example
Dropbox: 1 TB ? Sure, but by default you are limited by your disksize... So
you guys do not solve my problem.

'Upload or share files in bulk. We take care of the transfer, so you initiate
it and forget about it' So you cache the data ? The data is encrypted going
'in and out the basefolder' meaning its encryped and decrypted on your servers
before and after ?

